# Feather Tether or Aviator Harness?



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

When I get my tiel, I may want a leash and harness. What brand is the best and what size is best for a tiel? Thanks in advance.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Aviator from what I read.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

OKay, thank you. DOes anybody have experience with one or the other? What do you think about it?


----------



## Drake (Sep 10, 2010)

My cockatiel could get out of the feather tether the petite size.

I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The aviator is supposed to be much easier to use than the Feather Tether. But cockatiels aren't the best candidates for any kind of harness, although there are some who have learned. Harnesses work best on birds that preen each other all over the body in the wild and enjoy being touched all over by humans - macaws and cockatoos are examples. Cockatiels preen each other on the head and neck only and do not enjoy being touched on the body, so it's much more difficult to get them to accept a harness.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, okay, I guess it depends on the tiel. I will have to see what she is like and if she doesnt mind being touched, I will give it a try.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, my experience has been that tiels are not the easiest birds to acclimate to harnesses. That being said, I've gotten Ducky into one with just a little fuss. And he seems to enjoy being outside in it. But it's still not something he accepts readily.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I personally prefer the avian fashions flight suits. I have also tried the aviator but I definitely prefer the flight suit. Leash, harness, and poop diaper all in one and it is soo easy to put on and take off.

http://www.avianfashions.com/


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I have not been successful in getting any of my cockatiels in a harness..even Chikee who will let me touch his back and wings. He will start screaming, crying, and trying so hard to get it off him. 
I have gotten the chick accumulated to being touched on the back and wing area, but there is definitely no guarantee you will get it on lol.

No harm in trying though!


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think my friend has one so I may try it out. Or if I want to take her out I may get a carrier for her. I want to take her outside safely in the spring and mild weather.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

You can get a small cheap budgie/finch cage worse comes to worse.
http://www.csnstores.com/asp/superbrowse.asp?clid=1174&caid=&sku=BPX1044&refid=FR49-BPX1044
I bet you can find it cheaper than that, but its to give you an idea. Check at yard sales when spring starts and if you're persistent, you will definitely find something. Or check craigslist.org.
Just make sure you tie the doors shut.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, my grandma goes to garage sales so I can have her look. I am sure I will find something roomy enough.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Kai, do you find your birds accept the Avian Fashion Flight Suits as well as or better than the Aviator? I'd like to get one to try it on my 'tiels, but I'm not sure which.

So, birdlover4life, have you decided not to get one?


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I found the aviator a lot harder to put on and therefore took a lot longer. This made both me and Charlie (Jasper is not into me touching him at all) get anxious and frustrated. The flight suit, on the other hand, can be put on securely in a matter of seconds. It did take some adjustment time for Charlie to get used to it but we are doing fine now. I know that there are videos out there for putting on the flight suit. Check them out to see what you think.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay, thanks! I have just had a look. Only thing I'm not sure about is how secure the leash is; whether it could snap out easily. And the aviator has an elastic leash, I don't like the thought of the bird being pulled to a sudden stop by the leash... The flight suit's leash doesn't have elasticity does it? thanks.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I bought a cheap harness for $15 to try out - Arnie HATES it. He acts as though I'm attacking him and runs away and cries. It's a bulky harness with a bell attached - just to freak him out more I guess. I'm thinking of getting the Aviator but it's a pity it's so expensive, i haven't heard of the other one, can you can get it in Aus??


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Belinda, I hope this link helps. I haven't personally tried harnesses on my tiels, but have purchased one and am waiting for it to arrive. I think it's worth a go.



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/DBT-Petite-B...440833?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item255e4613c1


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

I did end up making my own leash for the flight suit. I didn't like the lanyard around my neck idea. So I just went out to the craft store and bought some elastic string (or whatever it is called). I attached that to the harness by way of the ring the lanyard was connected to. I made the leash long enough so that I could put it on my wrist. Works great. If you want to go this route just make sure you call and ask for the velcro with O-ring as well. This doesn't come with just a flight suit.


----------

